# What is eveyones dream bow?



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine is the new Alien X


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

38" ata, 7-7.5" bh, super hard wall, smooth but stiff draw, long riser, and 4,000 fps.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Alien Z blacked out 70# and have them personally deliver it that wud b sweet.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have to agree with Gunner77 except id like mine in break-up infinity. i can only pull back 60#:wink:


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

80# Bear Carnage... but for now il settle with my 70# Bear Strike


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just want my mathews monster 6.0, realtree camo. 55-65.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got mine, I wouldnt mind getting a Hoyt Carbon Matrix plus or a Mathews Conquest Triumph but I like my Monster and my Z7, but I'm gonna sell my Z7 to my dad since he wants it and I want to buy a black Monster 7 to use for 3-d and as a back-up hunting bow.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Camo Mathews Z7 mag. 26 inch draw at 60 pounds decked out with neon green silencers.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> 38" ata, 7-7.5" bh, super hard wall, smooth but stiff draw, long riser, and 4,000 fps.


definitly


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Draw like my evo, same bh, Touch shorter ata,Weight about 3lbs bare bow and about 400 fps, split limbs and looks like the evo. - Would make an awesome treestand rig.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Camo z7 extreme with neon green everywhere


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

My bow now with maybe 2 more inches ata.


----------



## Penn-man (Aug 28, 2011)

> Mine is the new Alien X


Im selling mine pm if interested


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

my bow now but carbon like hoyts


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Not a bow but a broadness what if they had one that like blew up like a bomb?? Or like napalm??


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Broadhead ***


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

40" ata, shoot thru, carbon, with spirals, and xt2000's.... With a smooth finish, but matte, no grip, cable slide, with the same limb angle as the ve+.... So mostly a carbon ve+, could care less bout what other brands come out with as long as I can get what I would like...


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hoyt Carbon Element. But for a Different kind... Mathews Monster Safari


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Not a bow but a broadness what if they had one that like blew up like a bomb?? Or like napalm??


illegal in my state


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hah do they even make them^^??


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

Really like the Elite Pure, probably get one next year


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Hah do they even make them^^??


they made them on this t.v. show, i can't remember who but he did it by inserting a 209 primer in the end of the arrow with something behind it to set it off when it hit its target. they showed it in action blowing up a book, pretty cool stuff! also probably illegal to hunt with in every state...

i like the bow i have, but if i were to get another i think the maxxis 31, and the evo are snazzy looking and i'd give them both a try


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

parkerd said:


> Hah do they even make them^^??


It's not hard but illegal and VERY unethical. A broadhead is a quick and clean method of killing something if you put it where it's supposed to go, why would you want to throw a bomb at an animal if you are intending to eat it?

My dream bow would be one of my hybrids decked out in rattle snake skins and possibly as a take down. Not sure if I'd want a red oak or white oak riser though. Too busy building other folks bows to afford the skins for my own though


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I wouldnt hunt with one just think it would be awesome to shoot a trash can full of gas and shoot it with an arrow that will explode!! They should do that for Top Shot!!

Dream bow would be the Hoyt carbon Element but have a lower price tag i dont have 1,000$$ to spend on a bow.... And that will probably be also why i will never own one :/


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

1. a bow that aims and shoots itself 

2. 41-44" ata, 30+" shoot through riser, 4.5 lb mass weight, beyond parallel limbs, idc how the bow draws, back wall like spirals but a valley like the M5 has, free floating yoke system, 7.5-8" bh, shoots 350-360 ibo....basically a longer monster that is better balanced with its cams tweaked for a better wall


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

aready bought it. but if i could order another dream bow it would get a shrew safari 55# at 26" 2 piece take down longbow that thing is amazing looking and suppose to be a real shooter. also cost alot and comes with a 18 month wait time so it wont happen anytime soon


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

The bow i have now but with the draw cycle and valley of an elite hunter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> 40" ata, shoot thru, carbon, with spirals, and xt2000's.... With a smooth finish, but matte, no grip, cable slide, with the same limb angle as the ve+.... So mostly a carbon ve+, could care less bout what other brands come out with as long as I can get what I would like...


I have to agree with you on that for sure! That would make a sweet target rig.

My dream hunting bow would be a blacked out CM+ with spirals.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Josh, so like a long riser alphaelite with decent cams?


----------



## rgecko23 (Jul 7, 2009)

I kinda wouldn't mind having my Athens Accomlice back..I really liked the draw and the wall of that bow. Other than that a new 2011 Elite Hunter I think. All Black


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Josh, so like a long riser alphaelite with decent cams?


Do you even shoot your AE or why don't you have it in your sig? I thought you like it pretty well with the cam change you did...


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

a 34 in ata 60lb 28in draw with a 8 in bh that will do 400 fps with my easton fmjs just for i wouldnt have to change setups for 3d and hunting one day theyl make this bow


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

shec6135 said:


> they made them on this t.v. show, i can't remember who but he did it by inserting a 209 primer in the end of the arrow with something behind it to set it off when it hit its target. they showed it in action blowing up a book, pretty cool stuff! also probably illegal to hunt with in every state...
> 
> i like the bow i have, but if i were to get another i think the maxxis 31, and the evo are snazzy looking and i'd give them both a try


The show was Sons of Guns... they said on the show they can not be possessed by people without the correct licensing. Obviously Sons of Guns has the licensing to make them but the archer on there could only shoot them on their range couldnt take them home.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

its not hard to make exploding arrows.. just sayin

isaac, 

the alpha has found a new home... gonna come back and i'm gonna do a cam swap on it, but thats bout all. i only shot it a couple times before it went off to Aaron, so i only have a limited bit of expierence


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

kegan said:


> It's not hard but illegal and VERY unethical. A broadhead is a quick and clean method of killing something if you put it where it's supposed to go, why would you want to throw a bomb at an animal if you are intending to eat it?
> 
> My dream bow would be one of my hybrids decked out in rattle snake skins and possibly as a take down. Not sure if I'd want a red oak or white oak riser though. Too busy building other folks bows to afford the skins for my own though


because normally i don't eat the lungs



mhill said:


> The show was Sons of Guns... they said on the show they can not be possessed by people without the correct licensing. Obviously Sons of Guns has the licensing to make them but the archer on there could only shoot them on their range couldnt take them home.


you got it dude, i knew it wasn't something i watched regularly. pretty neat none the less!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Shoulder, neck, legs, back straps- eat any of those? Explosoves don't really play by the rules in terms of leaving everything else edible. Grenades aren't part of the usual huting gear for a reason...

Forgot to mention, as far as compounds go I'd sure like to try a new Hoyt Vantage LTD with fingers. Being broke and cheap don't make that too easy though...


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

mine is any bow i make 100% by myself and sucessfully hunt with


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Draw like my evo, same bh, Touch shorter ata,Weight about 3lbs bare bow and about 400 fps, split limbs and looks like the evo. - Would make an awesome treestand rig.


that sounds like a great rig i wanna a evo bad anyway


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

kegan said:


> Shoulder, neck, legs, back straps- eat any of those? Explosoves don't really play by the rules in terms of leaving everything else edible. Grenades aren't part of the usual huting gear for a reason...
> 
> Forgot to mention, as far as compounds go I'd sure like to try a new Hoyt Vantage LTD with fingers. Being broke and cheap don't make that too easy though...


no and yes. if you saw the show you would understand, these arrows didn't blow up like a grenade, they would save everything you mentioned if you hit them in the ribs except maybe the heart/liver.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If they saved that much meat would they even have enough force to bring down an animal? And really, what the point? The surrounding meat is going to be bruised a ton from the concussive blast


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

a carbon parallel limbed bow that has the ATA of a ve+ with the draw and speed of spiral X cams


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

N7709K said:


> If they saved that much meat would they even have enough force to bring down an animal? And really, what the point? The surrounding meat is going to be bruised a ton from the concussive blast


i'd use it on varmit, i like the not giving away my hunting spot a bow provides over a gun too much... you can't say it wouldn't be sweet, expensive, but sweet!


----------



## bpitt (May 22, 2011)

hoyt carbon matrix, blackked out


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Where i live no one would know in my town theres 2 cops... Although i am less than 10miles to a huge national guard base ehh maybe they will like the idea and use it on the ********??


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Really what's the point then? A bang is still a bang.... And a gunshot doesn't do a thing... Might for a little bit, but thunder does the same thing


----------



## PSEX-Force (Jun 26, 2011)

I will take a elite pulse snow camo please with all matching snow camo acc. Drool!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

bowtech destroyer 350 or the bowtech invasion


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

parkerd said:


> I wouldnt hunt with one just think it would be awesome to shoot a trash can full of gas and shoot it with an arrow that will explode!! They should do that for Top Shot!!
> 
> Dream bow would be the Hoyt carbon Element but have a lower price tag i dont have 1,000$$ to spend on a bow.... And that will probably be also why i will never own one :/


 yep except differernt cams


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Really what's the point then? A bang is still a bang.... And a gunshot doesn't do a thing... Might for a little bit, but thunder does the same thing


Hey looks like we got an beethoven in the making... Great job Dr. Suess... Dont mean that in a mean just joking...


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

thunder doesn't sound like a gunshot,

these arrows as long as it was inside an animal when it went off actually would be pretty muffled, it might not sound like a gunshot at all...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

it might be a little muffled, but if you can design an explosive tipped arrow that does not detonate on impact but post impact , maybe you should quit your day job


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

N7709K said:


> it might be a little muffled, but if you can design an explosive tipped arrow that does not detonate on impact but post impact , maybe you should quit your day job


i'm layed off so i guess you could already say that i've quit my day job.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

I own it and love it. Alpha Elite had it for 6 months now. Every part of my kit is everything I wanted. My bow is the one material thing in my life I am 1000% passanate about when I shoot its all about my enjoyment why not get what you want if you can. There is a resane I work like a horse in a underground mine. So stop dreaming and reward your self its worth every $


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow!!!!! your the only guy here who acually has their dream bow :thumbs_up


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Mine was a Mathews Drenalin LD but now that I have that...A MR7 or Elite Pure.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have awesome rigs, but they can always make better


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have my dream bow! A blacked out Elite Hunter! Would eventually like to get the Pure which is a little faster....don't really care though...love my Hunter!


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

the new z7 extreme


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

This one! If I get to dream, I'd dream it just a little faster. But I'll take it this way!:wink:


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha we could build an arrow that exploded on impact and it would go ahead and peel all the hide off and cut the deer up in quarters! Man that would be great! Then build some that made a tiny explosion and shoot em at all my professors windows!


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Like to see Bear come up with A Black Bear again. just as a throwback to the best bow i had when i was a kid, thought it couldnt get any better at that time. just remember how happy i was to get it, and all the hay bales i threw to get it.. .lol


----------

